# Homemade Natural Yeast Nutrient Recipe



## MangoMead

Hi folks!

Where I am located I cannot run down to the LHBS for supplies. There is only one brewing store in the country and the stock there is pretty thin. It's a beer focused shop so anything wine specific or outside the bare basics of even beer making they don't have it. Honestly I'm grateful we have even that because ordering stuff in from out of the country is a PITA and shipping costs are crazy high. 

There are a lot of things I'm having to look into making on my own or doing without. On top of that I prefer to go natural as much as possible too. That is where this project comes from.

One of the things I'm sure I'm going to need is yeast nutrient, since I'm wanting to focus on meads and fruit wines, and I have seen a lot of different advice on alternatives to the prepared packages. I have studied up on as many of those recommendations as I could dig up and and I have come up with a recipe that I believe will work well, but I'd like to toss it out to the community for review. 

Once I have my theoretical recipe finalized I'll cook some up and use it and report back how it went. I'm leaning towards cooking up a large batch all at once and using a little at a time for consistency and ease of use.

If you think there is something that should be added or removed or the proportions changed please be as detailed as you can in your feedback.

Or if you have your own recipe you use feel free to share it. My goal is to build a recipe others can easily find and use and not have to dig around and guess at it like I have been doing.

*Homemade Natural Yeast Nutrient Recipe *(Version 0.01beta)

2 liters water 
1 cup whole wheat, cracked or rolled
1 cup whole oats cracked, or rolled
1 cup whole barley cracked, or rolled
1 cup raisins diced or smashed
1 cup banana diced with peel on
1 cup diced tomatoes, fresh or canned
1 tea bag

Combine water, wheat, oats, barley, raisins, bananas and tomatos 
Simmer together 30 minutes. 
Remove from heat 
Add teabag. 
Let cool about hour. 
Filter liquid through a screen strainer or cloth and save the liquid. 
Keep refrigerated. 

Use in doses of about 1/4 cup per 20 liters every several days during primary fermentation.


----------



## quiterightly

How did the recipe work-out?


----------



## Chessdunk

Where I live... there is not much resources. 

I have been using a wheat malt mash. I sprout the whole wheat berries till the acrospire is 3/4th length of the berry at less than 55 C. Store it in a dry container for a week or so and then tie it in a cloth and take it upto temp of 55 to 60 for minimum of 30 minutes or more; I think it releases Beta Glucanase at this temp... and add more water and again take to 70 to 73 C I think the berries release the Alpha Amalyse enzyme at this temperature. I use like 100 grams of berries for 5 liters of must. 

For the nutrient, have a vitamin B1 tablet named supraidin, I powder one tablet with 20 grams of epsom salt and store... managed to get the pharma grade DAP so use that as needed in the must, especially with Lalvin RC 212. I also add a teaspoon or so of lemon juice. Pectic enzyme is raw papaya peel and tannin is strong tea. The DAP they say can be used at 1gram per liter of the must. But the orange wine that I am making I have used only 4 grams so far and added more malt solution towards the end. Seems to be working good.

Always make it a point to do a starter with the malt solution 2 days before and pitch it in my must, so far never had a stuck fermentation. 

Hope this helps the folks who live in countries with no access to wine making tools.


----------

